

Mozilla pulls Firefox Home from the iOS App Store, posts source code to GitHub - mocy
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/01/mozilla-pulls-firefox-home-from-the-ios-app-store-posts-source

======
Hovertruck
It is so ridiculous to me that the word "Github" in this article links to an
engadget search for the word "Github", rather than the Github repo that the
article is about.

~~~
gpmcadam
It's hard to find a single outbound link in an Engadget (or other similar
"tech blog") article, as if somehow the user will just stay on the site
clicking internal links ad infinitum.

Instead, I see a link--in this case, to what should be the GitHub repo--click
it, realise that I've been duped and promptly leave Engadget, reminding myself
why I left last time never to return.

~~~
sp332
It's not so bad once you learn the trick. Links in body text almost never go
elsewhere, but there is a link at the bottom of the article labeled "Source"
which takes you somewhere interesting.

~~~
snsr
They have cast aside one of the most basic tenets of the medium.

~~~
sp332
What did you expect from an AOL property? Pageviews and SEO are more important
than making the site useful.

------
WiseWeasel
Here's the Github repo, since Engadget is worthless:

<https://github.com/mozilla-services/ios-sync-client>

~~~
bibinou
Here is the original Mozilla blog post :
[https://blog.mozilla.org/services/2012/08/31/retiring-
firefo...](https://blog.mozilla.org/services/2012/08/31/retiring-firefox-
home/)

------
mburns
A Mozilla employee has posted a fork called 'Bookmarks On The Go' which opens
links in the Safari instead of using an in-app browser.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bookmarks-on-the-
go/id5500371...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bookmarks-on-the-
go/id550037184?mt=8)

------
iuqiddis
It's not a big deal I suppose. They are supposed to be coming out with their
own iOS browser, called Junior

<https://air.mozilla.org/product-design-at-mozilla/>

~~~
mccr8
I think that Junior is just an experiment, not a forthcoming product.

------
fromhet
So Mozilla have been distributing an iphone app that is nonfree?

~~~
icebraining
No, it just wasn't on Github. The original repo was this:
<https://hg.mozilla.org/services/fx-home/> And it's MPL licensed.

